

Hacker Opens His Congressional Platform for Editing on GitHub - anuragramdasan
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/03/cole-platform

======
anuragramdasan
github link:
[https://github.com/coleforcongress](https://github.com/coleforcongress)

